# Some ways to gain muscle at home?



## Wreckless (Jul 29, 2011)

I want to start working out, but there is NO WAY I am going to a public gym, it would kill me. What are some exorcizes that I can do at home, cheaply preferably, that will help me get in better shape?


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Well, when I was your age I just started doing lots of pushups and situps at home, and that helped me bulk up a little bit. You should also look into getting the book "You Are Your Own Gym" or another book about bodyweight exercises.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Couch dips, all types of pushup variations, pull-ups (buy pull up bar from amazon), ab exercises. That's all my best friend at Uni does and guy is cut.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Pushups while wearing a backpack filled with books or anything else decently heavy, handstand pushups, pullups (throw a towel over a door if you can't get a bar), crunches while holding something heavy on your chest, planks, one-legged squats, curls, L-sits. Make sure you eat enough.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Can you afford to buy a barbell? You can do a million awesome things with one of those. Not that you even need to do a million things. Squats + deadlifts = BIGGER STRONGER AWESOMER.

www.exrx.net for exercise directions.


----------



## adam28 (Apr 13, 2012)

Guys in prison get big doing nothing but pushups, situps, dips, and squats. It's good for you to get some cardio to so jog!


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Wreckless said:


> I want to start working out, but there is NO WAY I am going to a public gym, it would kill me. What are some exorcizes that I can do at home, cheaply preferably, that will help me get in better shape?


if your not looking to spend alot on equipment check out bodylastics.com, i think there a lil bit cheaper on ebay. you can do like close to 200 different exercises. they have parts that hook on to the door and other objects to help you workout muscles from all angles.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Buy a weighted vest!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Eat food man i can swear by it then you will grow grow so large that your body will grow muscle just too support your extra weight just moving around will be your workout = )

No word of a lie i seen this guy once.... he was like 500 pound's pure muscle took up the whole sidewalk walking down the street just supporting his own natural weight would be enough too grow massive muscles.


----------



## Coexistence (Apr 30, 2012)

^ 500 pound pure muscle. I lol'd.

Anyway, those bodyweight excersises are great but you'll eventually plateau; I worked out with a bench and some dumbells, which is not expensive, but will get you pretty far! 

After you've had some experience and have some more muscle, I would still recommand going to a public gym. Go afternoon only first, usually not that crowded then. If you're more confident about your workout and know exactly what you're going to do when you set foot in your gym, you will also should have no problem going when it's crowded. The biggest 'scare-factor' of the gym was, that people would look at me and think 'wtf is he doing?' But if you get more experienced with your workout you know that you excersise correctly and you don't have to worry about people that might judge you.


----------



## simon74 (Jul 19, 2011)

i workout at home and become very dedicated to it,if moneys a problem as guys say start lifting your own body weight and is a good place to start ,as time progresses or u have some spare money buy some dumbells then bench an bar gradually work up ,as body building or getting in shape is not just about pumping big weights ,it takes time effort and dedication,and what with anxiety it is a great focus for the mind and your body ,i love it .get your food intake in check and a good weekly routine and that only takes 45 mins a day before you know it your on your way to becoming fitter in body and mind .no matter what size or body shape you have an who knows in a years time with more confidence you may be going to the gym  good luck


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

Whey Protein powder is good for after you do all them workouts mentioned, i kinda need it anyways cause im a vegetarian but it should encourage muscle growth for you.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

dumbells are the best way to build muscle period, go get you some


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

pita said:


> Can you afford to buy a barbell? You can do a million awesome things with one of those. Not that you even need to do a million things. Squats + deadlifts = BIGGER STRONGER AWESOMER.
> 
> www.exrx.net for exercise directions.


yes!

Add Overhead Press and some rows and you'd have a complete program.


----------



## dovernomore (May 2, 2012)

I would suggest pushups, situps, and squats. If you don't have enough upper body strength to do regular pushups yet, do them from your knees instead of your toes.

Also, to add a little more detail, I would suggest doing them every other day (giving your body time to recover in between days). Try doing as many reps as you can in each exercise and do try to do 2 or 3 sets each workout day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of rings, but you got to have a beam or something to support them. I use some rockclimbers hanging rocks from rei hung from a beam using some tiedowns. They are great. I can adjust lengths and do dips, pull-ups, pushups, declined pushups, inclined pushups, and bodyweight flys. There's some leg ones I do too. It's dirt cheap and will get you ripped better than a pullup bar or pushups alone. The stabalizer muscle workout is insane. This is kinda advanced bodyweight exercises so I'd recomend being able to do about 40-55 push ups (I'm being pretty cautious with this guess. I've been able to do this for years, so I don't really think about it anymore.) and get to where you can do 8-10 parellel bar dips before trying to do ringed versions. The rings make exercises a bit more difficult. I can do maybe, 18-20 dips if I go for one-set max. I can maybe do 13-15 reps on rings. I never go for max out so I don't know what I can do.

http://www.rei.com/product/793157/metolius-rock-rings-3d-training-holds There's probably some cheap rings around too.

I saw this on the previous post and wanted to reiterate. Don't work the same muscles everyday.It's a common rookie mistake which I made. Give them a day or two rest. You can work out everyday but don't work the same muscles two days in a row. You need time to rest and rebuild musclues after you tear them during the workout. it also helps prevent overuse injuries.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

do you live in an apartment or a house ?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

all of the above and u need..........motivation, to persevere doing those exercises for at least a few months to see results.

many just give up after a few days or weeks


----------



## jessiemcadams (Jun 26, 2013)

All you need is a proper diet and a daily work out, it may seem to be hard but you have to work for it if you really want to gain muscles. This article might help HardBodySuccess: Need to Build Muscle it tackles the importance of ratio in building muscles.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

I have something like this. Works great.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Buy 2 sets of 18 or 20kg dumbbells


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Nailing someone HARD


----------

